# Hello from Northern Wisconsin!



## Chris O. (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello everyone, great forum, too much info to even begin to mull over. Like many of you I am a long-time modeler who has been in and out of the hobby for years, though I have always been messing with something as long as it had an engine or wheels. For the last 10 years or so I have been building and customizing small scale fire apparatus and working with resin. 

I have always been fascinated with WWII Bombers. I know I built a few when I was a teenager but 30 years later my skills are much better and Its time I do up a nice B17F or G, and maybe even a 24. So please forgive me if I ask what may seem like repetitive questions. Looking forward to making atleast a few friends, and possibly picking up some tips of the trade from anyone willing to give it.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, Chris!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Chris, welcome to the family !


----------



## N4521U (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from the Underside. Are you Irish???? Like O'Zinzki? Or O'Omernik??? Just making sport, my first wifes relatives were from there.

No question ever needs forgiving. Learned That a long time ago. 

You do need to post some of what you have done. Make up a thread of "my collection". Being from the north of Wiss, I know you would have plenty of snow time for building.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris, be welcome to our somewhat dysfunctional family, you will find some of the most knowledgeable, skilled, friendly, and helpful people on this site. Ask away


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Chris, and welcome from northern England.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## A4K (Dec 23, 2011)

Good to have ya along mate, make yourself at home!


----------



## Arossihman (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome from south east minnesota!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome to the site, Chris, from the shores of Va. There are quite a few very knowledgeable and very good modellers here on the site.

Hope you enjoy the place..... most of us do !

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard Chris!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi from up north.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome to the asylum Chis!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Chris. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome Chris from another Chris! (gawd, we're getting like Diggers around here!)


----------



## Chris O. (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you to all of you for the warm welcome, I hope you all Have a happy holiday and a great new year!


----------



## v2 (Dec 26, 2011)

welcome from Poland, Chris!


----------

